# Razr Question



## ronlsjr (Oct 6, 2011)

Is the Motorola Droid Razr come with Nvidia Targa? I thought it did but maybe im wrong. I purchased the chainfire 3D Pro because i heard you need it so since i got it does anybody know if the backbreaker thd football game will play on my razer now? i purchased the game once and had to do a refund because it said it will not play on my device but i want to make sure if it will play with the chainfire 3d pro before repurchase. after you purchase a game or app from google you can get one refund and if you purchase a second time than your stuck with it you get no more refunds. so please let me know abourt the backbreaker thd with chainfire 3d pro. nobody answer my question in all the other forums.


----------

